# Gender of brand names (cars, motorcycles, ships, phones)



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> There were two small mistakes in your great explanation:
> Wenn ich viel Geld hätte, würde ich eine *einen* Ferrari kaufen.


 Sicher? Ich habe eine Ferrari gegoogelt. Es gab so viele Treffer, dass ich mich darauf verlassen habe.

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sicher? Ich habe eine Ferrari gegoogelt. Es gab so viele Treffer, dass ich mich darauf verlassen habe.
> 
> Jana



Es heißt bei Autos aber so gut wie immer der BMW, der Mercedes, der VW und eben auch der Ferrari.

Google taugt nicht immer für linguistische Untersuchungen.


----------



## Haribo

Solange niemand *der *Isetta sagt.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sicher? Ich habe eine Ferrari gegoogelt. Es gab so viele Treffer, dass ich mich darauf verlassen habe.
> 
> Jana


 
Google doch "ein Ferrari" oder "einen Ferrari". 

Autos sind im Deutschen (fast?) immer maskulin:
der Porsche
der Opel
der Škoda
der Dacia
_der Suzuki_
_der Honda_

Motorräder sind (fast?) immer weiblich:
die Kawasaki
die Harley-Davidson
_die Suzuki_
_die Honda_


----------



## cyanista

Soweit ich weiß, sind 1) Autos und 2) Schnäpse im Deutschen immer maskulin.
1) *der* Toyota, *der* Fiesta (Isetta-Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel)
2)* der* Whiskey, *der* Tequila, *der* Vodka

Warum wohl?..


----------



## jester.

Die einzige Erklärung die mir dazu einfällt ist dass sich das vielleicht von den Begriffen "der Wagen" (für Auto) und "die Maschine" (für Motorräder) ableitet.


----------



## Jana337

Also mir fällt noch eine Erklärung ein. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Also mir fällt noch eine Erklärung ein.
> 
> Jana



Und die möchtest du uns nicht verraten?

Ich habe eine Ahnung wie ich den von dir verwendeten Smiley interpretieren könnte, aber das behalte ich lieber für mich...


----------



## Jana337

Ich glaube, allen ist einigermaßen klar, was hier abläuft, also werden wir dabei bleiben und mit dem Chat Schluss machen, OK? 

Jana


----------



## flame

Schade, wo mir doch gerade eingefallen ist, daß Schiffe im Deutschen immer weiblich sind ...


----------



## FloVi

flame said:
			
		

> Schade, wo mir doch gerade eingefallen ist, daß Schiffe im Deutschen immer weiblich sind ...


Stimmt, selbst wenn die Abkürzung "MS" für Motorschiff mitgesprochen wird und eigentlich einen sächlichen Artikel erzwingen sollte: Die "MS Europa". Nur wenn das Wort Schiff ausgesprochen wird, ändert sich der Artikel in "Das". Das Schulschiff "Gorch Fock", das Motorschiff Europa. Aber: "Die Gorch Fock legte heute in Bremerhaven an."

Interessant, habe ich mir noch nie bewusst gemacht.

P.S.: Die Engländer wissen gar nicht, was sie mit ihrem einsamen "the" alles verpassen .


----------



## Henryk

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sicher? Ich habe eine Ferrari gegoogelt. Es gab so viele Treffer, dass ich mich darauf verlassen habe.
> 
> Jana


 
"eine.Ferrari" hat bei mir nur 982 Treffer.


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> ... Nur wenn das Wort Schiff ausgesprochen wird, ändert sich der Artikel in "Das". Das Schulschiff "Gorch Fock", das Motorschiff Europa. Aber: "Die Gorch Fock legte heute in Bremerhaven an."


genau! weil da der Artikel zum Wort "Schiff" gehört und nicht zum Namen.

Das Fährschiff "Peter Pan" fährt unter dem Zeichen der TT-Line.

Die "Peter Pan" ist eines der größten Fährschiffe, die zwischen Schweden und Deutschland verkehren.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> "eine.Ferrari" hat bei mir nur 982 Treffer.


 
Was für Google-Einstellungen verwendest du denn? Ich kriege viele tausend Treffer.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Wollte nur sagen dass man meist "eine Corvette" sagt, nicht "der Corvette"... für maskuline Motorräder fällt mir grade kein Beispiel ein. Würde sagen da ist der Fall klar.


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Wollte nur sagen dass man meist "eine Corvette" sagt, nicht "der Corvette"... für maskuline Motorräder fällt mir grade kein Beispiel ein. Würde sagen da ist der Fall klar.


 
Stimmt, sagt man nicht auch "eine Dodge"? Nach vielen Google-Recherchen bin ich ir da aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## frog girl

Man kann sich aber auf eine Googlesuche nicht verlassen, oder? Soweit ich weiss, sind Autos immer maskulin und Motorräder immer weiblich. Naja, "deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache"


----------



## Whodunit

frog girl said:
			
		

> Man kann sich aber auf eine Googlesuche nicht verlassen, oder?


 
Hat keiner gesagt. Wenn aber das Sprachgefühl zustimmt, dann wird es wohl stimmen. 



> Soweit ich weiss, sind Autos immer maskulin und Motorräder immer weiblich. Naja, "deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache"


 
Allgemein ist es so, wir haben aber in diesem Thread Beispiele aufgeführt, welche Autos weiblich sind. Für männliche Motorräder haben wir noch kein Beispiel gefunden.


----------



## Vespasian

*Das* Cabrio (Cabriolet)


----------



## gaer

Question:

When you say "Corvette", in German, do you pronounce the final "e"?

It's also a close call between "eine Chevy" and "einen Chevy". I agree that Google can not be used to show what is correct, but I also sense a tendency to make the gender of a car match it's ending when the name only is used.

I'm not making any guesses about rules, just about usage and where it is heading. 

Check "Charger", "Audi".

Strangely, though, as soon as you get to dative, "einer (car of your choice)" just about disappears, and switches to "einem"…  This seems to be true for every car name I've checked except for "Corvette", which just wants to be a lady in German!!!

Informal patterns are incredibly illogical…


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> When you say "Corvette", in German, do you pronounce the final "e"?




Hallo gaer,

nein, das "e" wird nicht gesprochen: [kor'vet]; auch beim "Cabriolet" ist das "t" stumm: ['kabriole:].


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> When you say "Corvette", in German, do you pronounce the final "e"?


 
As Magoo said, it is not pronounced. Several geeks, I think, would pronounce it, though, when they talk about a computer game.



> It's also a close call between "eine Chevy" and "einen Chevy". I agree that Google can not be used to show what is correct, but I also sense a tendency to make the gender of a car match it's ending when the name only is used.


 
I don't use "Chevy" in German. I always say "Chevrolet" [ʃevro:'le:], and strangely, it is masculine. Although many Google results point out that Chevrolet could be feminine, too, I'll still stick to male gender for Chevrolet.



> Strangely, though, as soon as you get to dative, "einer (car of your choice)" just about disappears, and switches to "einem"… This seems to be true for every car name I've checked except for "Corvette", which just wants to be a lady in German!!!


 
You can't check for "einer Audi" or "einem Corvette", because Google will show results with "einer Audi-Firma" and "einem Corvette-Sportwagen", too.


----------



## Whodunit

Vespasian said:
			
		

> *Das* Cabrio (Cabriolet)


 
I'm not sure if we can count that in. "Cabrio(let)" is not a make of car, but a car body style.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich schließe mich Whodunit an. Ein Cabrio ist eine Art von Auto und keine Marke. 

Bis auf echte Ausnahme "die Corvette" scheint die weiter oben postulierte Regel, daß Automarken immer männlich sind, aufzugehen.

Kajjo


----------



## flame

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Whodunit an. Ein Cabrio ist eine Art von Auto und keine Marke.
> 
> Bis auf echte Ausnahme "die Corvette" scheint die weiter oben postulierte Regel, daß Automarken immer männlich sind, aufzugehen.
> 
> Kajjo


an weitere weibliche Klassenbezeichnungen für Autos hätte ich anzubieten:
die Rostlaube
die Krax'n
die Schrotbeule
die Proletenschüssel


----------



## gaer

who said:
			
		

> "Corvette", final "e"
> 
> As Magoo said, it is not pronounced. Several geeks, I think, would pronounce it, though, when they talk about a computer game.


I assumed this was so. Are the many other words in German that you can think of ending in "ette" that are also feminine?


> I don't use "Chevy" in German. I always say "Chevrolet" [ʃevro:'le:], and strangely, it is masculine. Although many Google results point out that Chevrolet could be feminine, too, I'll still stick to male gender for Chevrolet.


Masculine is more common, apparently. Again, I can't ever think of a list of nouns in German that have a similar ending.


> You can't check for "einer Audi" or "einem Corvette", because Google will show results with "einer Audi-Firma" and "einem Corvette-Sportwagen", too.


True, but you can throw in a verb:

Results 1 - 8 of about 14 for "eines Audi war".

There are no results for "einer Audi war".

"Der Rennsitz *einer Corvette ist* sorgsam lackiert und mit einer feinen Bedruckung versehen."

There are more sentences like that.

"Your search - "eines Corvette ist" - did not match any documents."

To me this is a mystery! I would never think of a Corvette as a "ladies car". 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Dear Gaer,
you are absolutely right not to think of a Corvette as a ladies car. More as a girl friend of a man, I suppose! )

Most probably, there are a lot of French girl names ending with -ette, I guess. However, I do not speak French, so please could someone comment on this? (Annette, Babette, Claudette...?)

Anyway, for me the name "Corvette" just sounds really feminine and I suppose that's why Germans feel a Corvette car is grammatically feminine, too.

Kajjo


----------



## Krümelmonster

Speaking in the feminine form of a Corvette does not mean at all that it is a car for ladies.
"Girl friend of a man" is a good way of describing what you want to express with it. This is also the reason for motorbikes, that are always feminine.
I have a Ducati (italian motorbike) and Ducatisti usually call their bike "bella" and similar things, always comparing their bikes with their girlfriends/wifes.
So you could perhaps say that "Corvettes" are even more "men cars" than other cars...


----------



## Vespasian

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Whodunit an. Ein Cabrio ist eine Art von Auto und keine Marke.



Ein Cabrio ist ein Auto. Gefragt wurde nach "Autos" und nicht nach "Automarken". Erbsenzähler spielen kann ich auch.


----------



## cyanista

Mir ist noch *die Ente* eingefallen. Bitte nicht mit Steinen werfen!


----------



## gaer

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Speaking in the feminine form of a Corvette does not mean at all that it is a car for ladies.


Sorry. I was joking. I should have made that clear. 

There are a few cars that have the reputation of "chick cars", which is not a phrase I would ever use, but I've heard it. The Corvette has traditionally had a "macho" image, although that may not be true.

I did not seriously think that "eine Corvette" was "feminine" any more than "eine Maus" is. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

flame said:
			
		

> an weitere weibliche Klassenbezeichnungen für Autos hätte ich anzubieten:
> die Rostlaube
> die Krax'n
> die Schrotbeule
> die Proletenschüssel


 
That's pointless. There'd be dozens of possibilities to describe a car:
die Kiste
die Schachtel
das Gefährt

... and so on. We should change the title to "Automarken ..."


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Most probably, there are a lot of French girl names ending with -ette, I guess. However, I do not speak French, so please could someone comment on this? (Annette, Babette, Claudette...?)


 
I'd say that it has to do with the French diminutive form "-ette": chochonette, sœurette, ... And these words are always feminine.


----------



## Krümelmonster

@ gaer: I know what you meant, I just wanted to tell you that Corvette here in Germany has also more "macho reputation", while we also have "chick cars" like Mazda MX5  (Sorry, didn't want to hurt anyone )


----------



## gaer

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> @ gaer: I know what you meant, I just wanted to tell you that Corvette here in Germany has also more "macho reputation", while we also have "chick cars" like Mazda MX5  (Sorry, didn't want to hurt anyone )


I think it's pretty much the same here! 

It's strange how cars get "reputations". 

Gaer


----------



## WERWOLF

Motor bikes are allways feminina, cars allways masculina.
Ich habe eine BMW --> I have a motor biker
Ich habe einen BMW einen Skoda --> I have a car.

Ships and plains are aswell feminina.
Die Deutschland wurde torpediert und ist untergegangen. --> It was a german ship.
Die Enterprise, die Atlantis, die Endeavour.


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Motor bikes are allways feminina, cars allways masculina.
> Ich habe eine BMW --> I have a motor biker
> Ich habe einen BMW einen Skoda --> I have a car.
> 
> Ships and plains are aswell feminina.
> Die Deutschland wurde torpediert und ist untergegangen. --> It was a german ship.
> Die Enterprise, die Atlantis, die Endeavour.


First of all, masculine and feminine end in "e".

Be carefuly about saying "always":

Als er einmal die rote *Corvette* eines US-Senators von einer Brücke in die Tiefe stürzen lässt ohne dabei selbst eine einzige Schramme zu erleiden, wird der amerikanische Geheimdienst auf ihn aufmerksam. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

Denn den gibt es nicht nur in einer geschlossenen Version, sondern auch als superkompaktes kleines *Cabrio*. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Mazinger said:
			
		

> sorry for the wrong title.
> 
> So the brand is always DER for cars, even when you use DAS AUTO and not DER WAGEN. And for the bikes it is always DIE, even if it is DAS MOTORRAD.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Brands of cars are USUALLY masculine. 

Die Corvette
Das Cabrio

There may be other exceptions. 

Gaer


----------



## WERWOLF

Gut ich sehe jetzt: der Airbus, der Starfighter

und die Isabella Kraftfahrzeug

Aber unter Motorrädern scheint keine Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> Brands of cars are USUALLY masculine.
> 
> Die Corvette
> Das Cabrio
> 
> There may be other exceptions.
> 
> Gaer



Keine Marke, sondern eine bestimmte Art Auto.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich habe die Automarken gemeint, nicht das Typ des Wagens. Der Toyota, der Mazda, der BMW, der Skoda, der Fiat, der Peuget, der Merzedes. 

Kennt jemand eine Automarke, die weiblich wäre?


----------



## FloVi

Isetta, Corvette


----------



## WERWOLF

Da sie wahrscheinlich vom Ursprung her Frauennamen sind. Oder?


----------



## sound shift

If *der *Wagen gives rise to *der *Ford, can't *das *Auto give rise to *das *Ford?


----------



## WERWOLF

No, if it would be possible, you could, always sey der/das BMW, Toyota, etc. But you cann't.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Keine Marke, sondern eine bestimmte Art Auto.


You are probably right. I really don't know much about cars, so I was not sure how to categorize a car such as the "Volkswagen Cabrio".

Is it a brand name (Volkswagen) or part of a model name (like Jetta, Golf, etc.)  I really don't know. On one hand it describes a kind of car (convertible), but it also seems to be part of a sub-category of the Volkswagen company. So you can either accept it as an exception or not according to how you view the name.

My only point is that you have to be careful before making and "always" statement about which gender people use for cars, and I think that is still true.


----------



## toscairn

I have a huge question: why do we have to say "*der* Toyota" even though we say "*das* Auto"?


----------



## Jana337

toscairn said:
			
		

> I have a huge question: why do we have to say "*der* Toyota" even though we say "*das* Auto"?


The explanation must be somewhere above, but in German.
A "more German" word for "car" is "der Wagen". 

Jana


----------



## toscairn

That explains it! Thank you Jana.


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The explanation must be somewhere above, but in German.
> A "more German" word for "car" is "der Wagen".


Ich denke nicht, dass es damit zusammenhängt. Bei Schiffen gäbe es keine relevante Form, die erklärt, warum sie immer weiblich sind. Und dass es von "Die Yacht" kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Tatsache, daß das grammatische Geschlecht der meisten Automarken maskulin ist, hängt meines Erachtens nicht mit der Existenz maskuliner Gattungsbezeichnungen wie "der Wagen" zusammen.

Manche Fragen bieten keine eindeutigen Antworten -- und ich befürchte, daß dies so eine ist. Aus meiner Sicht ergeben sich bei manchen gegenständlichen Gattungen einheitliche grammatische Geschlechter, weil sie personifiziert betrachtet werden, egal ob explizit oder unbemerkt. Personenkraftwagen verkörpern wohl ein männliches, kraftvolles Bild und wecken entsprechend maskuline Assoziationen.

Diese Erklärung trifft zumindest auch auf Schiffe zu, denn diese werden schon seit jeher als "Freundin des Seemanns" gesehen und tragen daher weibliche Namen (sowohl im Deutschen wie im Englischen). Das gleiche trifft auf Motorräder zu. Man darf und sollte hier nicht grammatische Überlegungen wie "das Motorrad", "das Schiff/Boot" anstrengen, sie wären ohnehin nur irreführend.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Da sie wahrscheinlich vom Ursprung her Frauennamen sind. Oder?



Nein, geht auch nicht. Dann wären Lada und Mercedes auch fem. Sind sie aber nicht. Es heißt der Mercedes und der Lada.

Und was die Isetta betrifft: In manchen Ländern gilt dieses Fahrzeug gar nicht mal als auto. In Dänemark, z.B., reicht dafür ein Motorradführerschein. Also ist das definitiv ein Sonderfall.


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Tatsache, daß das grammatische Geschlecht der meisten Automarken maskulin ist, hängt meines Erachtens nicht mit der Existenz maskuliner Gattungsbezeichnungen wie "der Wagen" zusammen.
> 
> Manche Fragen bieten keine eindeutigen Antworten -- und ich befürchte, daß dies so eine ist. Aus meiner Sicht ergeben sich bei manchen gegenständlichen Gattungen einheitliche grammatische Geschlechter, weil sie personifiziert betrachtet werden, egal ob explizit oder unbemerkt. Personenkraftwagen verkörpern wohl ein männliches, kraftvolles Bild und wecken entsprechend maskuline Assoziationen.
> 
> Diese Erklärung trifft zumindest auch auf Schiffe zu, denn diese werden schon seit jeher als "Freundin des Seemanns" gesehen und tragen daher weibliche Namen (sowohl im Deutschen wie im Englischen). Das gleiche trifft auf Motorräder zu. Man darf und sollte hier nicht grammatische Überlegungen wie "das Motorrad", "das Schiff/Boot" anstrengen, sie wären ohnehin nur irreführend.
> 
> Kajjo



Gute Erklräung, Kajjo. Ich möchte aber auch das folgende anmerken:

Die grammatischen Geschlechter im Deutschen (und in anderen Sprachen) sind ansich keine Geschlechter (keine Türe ist tatsächlich weiblich) sondern vielmehr Deklinationsklassen.

Man könnte also auch sagen: der Mann ist Deklinationsklasse 1, die Frau ist Deklinationsklasse 2 und so weiter.

Die Assoziation mit "Geschlecht" ist natürlich logisch, aber nicht unbedingt nötig und manchmal eben auch irreführend.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich möchte widerlegen, dass es ein weibliches Auto gibt. "Die Corvette" ist keine Automarke, sondern eine Untergruppe "des Chevrolets". Somit sind doch alle Autos männlich, oder?



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Die Assoziation mit "Geschlecht" ist natürlich logisch, aber nicht unbedingt nötig und manchmal eben auch irreführend.


 
Wie bei "das Mädchen".


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich möchte widerlegen, dass es ein weibliches Auto gibt. "Die Corvette" ist keine Automarke, sondern eine Untergruppe "des Chevrolets". Somit sind doch alle Autos männlich, oder?



Es ging ja nicht um Hersteller, du kannst all das Gesagte auch auf die "Untergruppen" beziehen.

Der 
- Taunus
- Jetta
- 380 SEL
- Fiesta
- Punto
- Zafira
...


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie bei "das Mädchen"



Oder auch "das Männchen". ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Es ging ja nicht um Hersteller, du kannst all das Gesagte auch auf die "Untergruppen" beziehen.
> 
> Der
> - Taunus
> - Jetta
> - 380 SEL
> - Fiesta
> - Punto
> - Zafira
> ...


 
Es ging nicht um Hersteller? Dann zählt also auch "die Viper", obwohl es nur "ein Dodge" ist?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann zählt also auch "die Viper", obwohl es nur "ein Dodge" ist?



Cool.

Isetta
Corvette
Viper

Die Liste wird länger...


----------



## Krümelmonster

Wie schon öfter erwähnt ist "das Mädchen" kein gutes Beispiel, da Verniedlichungsformen auf -chen immer neutrum sind...


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Isetta
> Corvette
> Viper
> 
> Die Liste wird länger...


 
Ich glaube, das wäre zu einfach. Dann gibt's noch die uralte Borgward Isabella, die Citroën DS, die nicht so bekannte Fiat Barchetta.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das wäre zu einfach.


Der 2CV, aber: die Ente ;-)

EDIT: Es gibt übrigens nicht wenige, die "Der DS" sagen.
Dafür wollte ich keinen neuen Post aufmachen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe einen BMW. (ein Auto der Marke BMW)
> Ich habe eine BMW. (ein Motorrad der Marke BMW)



Wo kommt dann das "*e*" her, wenn "ein*e* BMW" = "ei*n* Motorrad"?
Und das "*en*" wenn " ein*en *BMW" = "ei*n* Auto"?


----------



## Hutschi

_eine _Maschine=Synonym für _ein _Motorrad. (... bei passendem Kontext natürlich.)

Ich habe eine BMW (-Maschine)


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke, ich hatte mir das schon gedacht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich wollte es nicht als Rätsel für Deutschlernende stehenlassen. 
Die Lösungschance erschien mir zu klein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Die Lösungschance erschien mir zu klein.



 Ich habe ein*en* BMW. (ein*en* Wagen der Marke BMW)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Wo kommt dann das "*e*" her, wenn "ein*e* BMW" = "ei*n* Motorrad"?


Ich schätze mal, dass es eigentlich gar keines Stammwortes bedarf.

_Ich habe einen BMW. <ein Kraftfahrzeug, ein Auto der Marke BMW>_

Wo kommt da denn das maskuline Geschlecht her? Ich glaube, das hat sich einfach so eingebürgert, ohne dass man das exakt erklären muss. Letztlich könnte das ein beliebiges Geschlecht sein, Hauptsache die Verwendung ist etabliert.

Bei Smartphones hat sich "das" etabliert: _Das neue iPhone. Er hat sich ein Sony gekauft._

Bei Fernsehern hat sich "der" etabliert: _Ich habe mir einen Sony gekauft._

Bei Motorrädern hat sich "die" etabliert: _Ich habe eine BMW. <ein Motorrad der Marke BMW> _Die Erklärung über "eine Maschine" ist, so glaube ich, eher nachträglich, oder zumindest nicht entscheidend. Aber immerhin ist es eine griffige Erklärung... ähnlich wie der Fernseher, das Smartphone? Aber ist das echt entscheidend? Ich habe da meine Zweifel.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Bei Motorrädern hat sich "die" etabliert: _Ich habe eine BMW. <ein Motorrad der Marke BMW> _Die Erklärung über "eine Maschine" ist, so glaube ich, eher nachträglich, oder zumindest nicht entscheidend. Aber immerhin ist es eine griffige Erklärung... ähnlich wie der Fernseher, das Smartphone? Aber ist das echt entscheidend? Ich habe da meine Zweifel.



Aber: Ich  habe einen "Essi"= "eine S50".


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, das hat sich einfach so eingebürgert...


Meines Wissens sind auch Namen von Schiffen fast immer weiblich.  Gibt's dafür (k)eine Erklärung?


----------



## L'irlandais

Anscheinend nicht die bei der deutschen Kriegsmarine. (Auf Englisch)


Spoiler: Goggle translated



Interessanterweise bezeichnet die deutsche Marine Schiffe als "er", da ihre Tradition darin besteht, Schiffe auf männliche oder großartige Weise zu benennen. Im Volksmund ist die Tradition, Schiffe "sie" zu nennen, weniger verbreitet. Es ist erwähnenswert, dass die Zeitung der Schifffahrtsbranche, Lloyd's Register of Shipping, Schiffe jetzt "es" nennt.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Meines Wissens sind auch Namen von Schiffen fast immer weiblich. Gibt's dafür (k)eine Erklärung?


Ich glaube, auch das hat sich einfach so eingebürgert, vielleicht weil Seemänner gerne wenigstens etwas Weibliches dabei hatten. Aber ja, traditionell sind Schiffe immer weiblich: "Die Titanic" und sogar mit männlichen Namen (!):  "die Neptun" ist ein Schiff!


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier gefunden


> Bereits die alten Griechen und Römer sahen in der Antike ihre Schiffe als weiblich an. Der Autor eines englischen Wörterbuchs der Schiffsausdrücke, John Rousmanière, führt dies auf den altägyptischen Glauben zurück, wonach Schiffe Glück bringende weibliche Wesen darstellten.


----------



## Kajjo

Dass schon Griechen und Römer ihre Schiffe als weiblich ansahen, war mir bewusst. Ich hätte es fast noch erwähnt... aber ob die Griechen sich dabei wirklich von ägyptischen Glaubensvorstellungen beeinflussen ließen? ich bin da immer skeptisch. Manches ist auch einfach Koinzidenz.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

BMW heißt doch Benz Motorwagen! Deshalb Maskulinum!

Kleiner Scherz, ich weiß, dass die Abkürzung etwas anderes bedeutet, kann mich aber nicht mehr richtig erinnern. War es Bei Mercedes Weggeschmissen? Oder doch Bring Mich Werkstatt? Ups, bei Wikipedia steht es ja: Bayerische Motoren Werke.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Autos nannte man ursprünglich *Motorwagen*:
Benz Patent-Motorwagen Nummer 1 – Wikipedia

Das könnte die Erklärung für das grammatische Geschlecht sein.



JClaudeK said:


> Hier gefunden


Warum hast du den Artikel nicht zu ende gelesen? 


> Wilhelm II. übernahm den Brauch
> Vielleicht sind dies auch die Gründe dafür, dass Schiffe in der englischen Seefahrt seit Jahrhunderten als weiblich angesehen werden. *In Deutschland war dies keineswegs immer so*. Im Jahr 1462 sprach man von „dem Peter von Danzig“ und um die Jahrhundertwende war es noch üblich von „dem Bismarck“ zu reden. Erst durch Kaiser Wilhelm II. wurde der englische Brauch in Deutschland übernommen.


Kapitän Nemos Unterseeboot hieß in den ersten Übersetzungen *der* _Nautilus_. Es gab auch *den* _Jonathan_:
Jules Verne, _Die Schiffbrüchigen de*s* Jonathan_:


----------



## Hutschi

"eine Ferrari..."


Whodunit said:


> Was für Google-Einstellungen verwendest du denn? Ich kriege viele tausend Treffer.


Es kommt sehr häufig vor - aber fast ausschließlich in Zusammensetzungen:

Eine Ferrari-Probefahrt, eine Ferrari-Lachnummer, eine Ferrari-Panne etc.
Für das Geschlecht ist immer das rechte Wort zuständig. Zugleich legt es die Hauptbedeutung fest, links stehen nähere Zuordnungen.

---


----------

